# Shows randomly deleted from my DVR



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

I had some episodes of Walking Dead built up and decided I should start watching them. I pick the show and notice a 2 week gap in the show. I wondered if I was missing episodes or what. I go into my DVR history for one of the weeks and it said it was deleted due to a problem with the program.

So, I had the 11-6 and 11-27 episode on my DVR, but the 11-14 and 11-21 episodes randomly disappeared.

I then looked at other shows on my DVR and the exact same thing for the exact same days happened to Hell on Wheels.

Over the last couple months, I've noticed my DVR failing to record shows. I've had this thing for years and it has always been rock solid. Suddenly, I can't trust the thing.

Anyone else having an issue like this??


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

The "problem with a program" could be something such as corruption in the recording or in the database write, and if you had multiple incidents on the same day it could be an OS glitch which either eventually invokes a reboot or waits until you reboot, or neither of those (it may heal itself).

That is rare, but it happens; when you do eventually reboot, the DB is reconciled against the recordings themselves during the sanity check (which is one reason a reboot takes so long). Anything that doesn't match properly is jettisoned unceremoniously without warning. And a good long rain fade could also do this.

I have had a situation where I lost 2 shows on one network and 2 on another in a single night that were not fade related (so I rebooted the damned thing myself at that point). It happens. Thankfully, not very often (once every couple of years in my experience).

But there may be another thing going on, which is while the HD DVR+ was indeed "rock solid" at one time, it has not really been that way for the last year or two. Three or four up revs back it became "less than" rock solid. I still can't get it to remember to record _The This Old House Hour;_ it misses 3 out of 4 unless I catch it ahead of time, and that has been going on now for two seasons, and on TWO DIFFERENT DVRS! It just forgets to record certain shows, especially if there is a conflict it will forget to record a second showing, it seems. But it gets about 95% of them, although anything less than 100% is intolerable in my book.

Unfortunately, unlike Tivo and very much like DISH DVRs, you have to babysit it anymore. Check ahead; it will typically record what you tell it, just not always. You can only EX-pect what you IN-spect with this thing. Or as former President "Ray-Gun" used to say, "trust, but verify".


----------

